# YAG Laser of transitional cell carcinoma CPT code.



## alamb93374 (Dec 22, 2009)

I need help with a CPT code for  YAG laser of pelvic tumor for transitional cell carcinoma of the right renal pelvis.  In addition, stent placement, pyeloscopy and retrograde pyelogram was perfomed at the same time.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 22, 2009)

52354, 52332, 74420?


----------

